# Chance - Have a look at Me!



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, you've all been asking - and here it is. A picture of ME!

Unfortunately I'm not sure how to import a picture but the link below should go to my Google images site.

Picasa Web Albums - Mike - Lynda


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh my word Chance!! you are so sweet. you look as if butter wouldn't melt in your mouth. are you a good boy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

omg u are gorgeooousss...ur eyes are awwwww...i see alot of lab in u


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh you are such a cutie pie


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh wow you are just beautiful Chance ,


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Am I good?

Of course, some of the time.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Chance your looking good but if you can get your paws around it have alook here it will help you get your pic on the forum for the human people to see

http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

chance is lovely..


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Chance - you are a really special boy! Now I wonder - why does that look in your eye remind me of Quinn just before he decides to do something naughty?


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

luvly looking boy


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*ahh he is a cutie *


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a little darling, such a sweetie.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

You are one extremely sweet puppy!!!

Look at that face, I bet you put that face on everytime you do something you shouldn't  and your parents must always give in


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great pics but he does have that cute cheeky look


----------

